# Crear conector de lcd laptop



## nacho_x3 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hola buen dia.

Antes que nada quisiera comentares que no tengo ningun conocimiento de electronica y esto que les voy a plantear surgio de una idea loca que tuve hace poco.

Tengo una laptop toshiba que se quemo la tarjeta madre, la desarme y quisiera ver como se podria crear una extensión o un conector, para poder usar el LCD como monitor externo. El lcd es un LP150X05-A2K3.

Manufacturer	LG Philips
Part Number	LP150X05-A2K3
Screen Size	15.00
Panel Type	TFT
Resolution	1024X768

Trate de buscar en la web una imagen, pero no la encontre, pero ahi les anexo la imagen. el conector LCD utiliza un conector, con mas cables de lo que utiliza un cable de monitor normal, jejeje muchos colores.

y quisiera saber si se podria hacer ese empalpe y como seria la configuracion. o que es lo que hay que hacer, se puede o no?

Saludos y muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## franksantana (Nov 6, 2006)

Socio estoy en la misma situacion que tu si te aparece algo me avisas lo que si te puedo decir es que tiene que tener paciencia yo casi lo termino de hacer pero quiero estar bien seguro para no tener que lamentarme despues lo primero es decifrar los cable si es de 41 pin o de 20  para saber hazme saber de cuanto para enviarte un cronograma de como estan distribuidos los cables


----------



## capitanp (Nov 6, 2006)

facil solo tienes que tener una placa con salida DVI y la conexion es directa (adaptador TFT a VGA o TV, olvidate!)


----------



## dante (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola yo tengo un problema aun mayor el conector de mi tft es de 7 pines y un gnd alguien sabe como hacerlo por que yo no. en todos los foros los que salen son de 20 pines y al parecer es mas facil ya que ese va directo a un dvi.
el monitor es un samsung lj96

saludos y espero una pronta respuesta y que les funcione


----------



## dante (Ene 23, 2007)

disculpen por lo que escribei anteriormente.

en realidad tiene un conector de 18 pines y el otro de 7 pines mas gnd es para alimentar el lightback si entendi bien la conexión es dvi pero como se hace con el lightback y como va la conexion del dvi con esos 18 pines

saludos a todos y animo.

si alguien sabe de alguna pagina de donde pueda bajar el datasheet de mi monitor se lo voy agradecer mucho. 

no tengo ni la menor idea de electronica, pero trabajo en una casa de computacion si alguien necesita algo no duden en consultar.


----------



## jarepaghte (Dic 14, 2007)

tengo dos lcd un toshiba de 41 pines y un samsung de 18 pines quisiera saber como los conecto a la salida dvi o a la salida vga, en cualquiera de las dos me gustaria poder saber gracias


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

Francksantana y nacho_x3


Lo q desean hacer es algo complicado, creo q la opcion que da capitanp podria servir, lo q me preocupa es q la salida DVI es utilizada para frecuencias digitales y altas resoluciones, lo q reemplaza la señal analogica del popular VGA, lo q es un misterio es la configuración esquematica de pines tanto de la salida DVI como del conector de tu monitor, para ver las posibilidades de realizar alguna conexion, la verdad no se q resultados daría. Además creo q sería de dificil a casi q imposible debido a que tu lcd de portail no tiene la etapa de proceso de chroma y todo eso ( me refiero a la etapa de los colores, procesamiento de video y todo eso), por lo q con tu lcd solo tienes la pantalla con su ( s) chip (s) q controlan la matriz de puntos, y si no tienes una etapa de procesamiento de video antes de poder conectarla a una adaptador de video no creo q lo logres, pero igual investigando surgen nuevas posibilidades, si llego a encontrar alguna posible solución te estare avisando, tengo amigos q juntos hacemos experimentos y tal vez podamos dar con algo similar a lo q buscas, y ahora q planteas esa idea no esta mal, tenemos un lcd de una compaq v3000 sin uso y podriamos hacer pruebas, aunq la verdad lo pienso mucho porq no se a q me enfrento jejeje  

Jarepaghte:

Tu monitor samsung de 18 pines es probable q lo puedas conectar tanto a DVI o VGA, puedes comprar un adaptador en una tienda elctronica o de computadores, por aca vi un caso similar y les toco pedir a otra ciudad el adaptador porq aca estaba agotado, en cuanto al toshiba de 41 pines: ¿Te has fijado si usa interface HDMI (pantalla de alta definición), por la cantidad de pines?, porq de ser asi, no sabria como colaborarte. Aunq creo q ya vienen tarjetas con ese tipo de interface, pero al parecer bajo tecnologia PCI express. Averiguate bien la interfaz de tu toshiba, si es HDMI puedes consultar si se consiguen adaptadores HDMI-DVI o HDMI-VGA. (HDMI: High Definition Multimedia Interface: Interface multimedia de alta definición). Lo ultimo q se me ocurre es q tu monitor pueda ser táctil, pero es solo una idea porq los táctiles no los conozco muy bien. Si puedes postear unas fotos de las interfaces de tus monitores podria ser de gran ayuda.


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

Dante:


Tambien si puedes postear las fotos del conector de tu monitor seria bueno para ver q interface maneja y como se puede realizar la conexión.


----------



## lukaz2004 (Jul 15, 2009)

saludos, ante todo pido disculpas por molestar con mi ignorancia!
como se esta mencionando , yo tambien tengo un display de laptom.

Brand Compaq
• Laptop Model Presario F500 Series F505LA
• Size 15.4"
• Resolution WXGA (1280 x 800)
• Surface Glossy
• Aspect Ratio Widescreen
• Description Liquid Crystal Display with TFT Active Matrix with 1 CCFL backlight
• See Also 442876-001, 442877-001

y queria ver de darle un uso( cualquiera) mi idea era transformarlo en monitor o ver de hacer una pc tunnig con mi laptom quemada(murio el mother)
desde ya muchas gracias y espero su respuesta u orientacion sobre el tema!
saludos!


----------



## webster26 (May 5, 2010)

como que facil capitanp, yo tengo una pantalla de lcd ahi arrumbada y no eh podido hacer esa adaptacion, lo podrias explicar???


----------



## Jois (Dic 13, 2010)

hola
El esquema que usan en este link te puede ayudar dependiendo de que interfaz que tenga tu pantalla 
yo lo estaba armando pero mi pantalla es WQVGA y la interfaz no es la misma pero lo peor que no tengo los pines de sincronizacion Hsync y Vsync entonces no se como convertir esta parte o que hacer por que mi pantalla tiene (RS, CS, WR/E, RD, R/W) si alguien sabe algo estaria muy agradecida si me lo contara

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/esquema-covertidor-senal-vga-lvds-43410/


----------



## Giomaster (Feb 29, 2012)

Espero sirva de algo, ya lo he posteado en otro tema.
http://www.maltepoeggel.de/html/tft2pc/


----------

